# Overdue ewe? *UPDATE NOT OVERDUE ANYMORE!  TWINS!*



## NachoFarm (May 24, 2013)

So one of our yearling ewes was supposed to be due "any day now" for the last two weeks!  So besides driving me crazy, she has shown all the same symptoms consistently, swollen and pink back end, definitely has an udder that is not huge but developed and looks full.  She has been in with a ram full time since December 16th, so with that date in mind, what's the latest I can expect her to go?  We had May 12th as our first potential lambing date.  Now we're waiting and waiting...and waiting.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 24, 2013)

If she bred during the first cycle, you have until May 28. And if she bred during the second cycle, you have until June 14. I can't imagine a ewe lambing any later than that, though, not unless you used CIDRs (which I don't think you did).


----------



## NachoFarm (May 24, 2013)

Since I don't know what CIDR stands for, I think not.  

So if she was bred in the second cycle, as a first timer, do you really think she'd be showing such obvious signs at this point?


----------



## NachoFarm (May 24, 2013)

OMG!  What is it about posting on this forum that send my ewes into labour?!    Just went out to do water and check on everybody and there was Liza, standing in the middle of the pasture with TWINS!  Just about fell on my tush.  I would post pictures now but I have to cook dinner!  We have one ewe lamb and one ram lamb, and the ewe lamb is what they call a "badger face" I guess?  She's all black except for a large white blaze down her forehead and some black stripes on her cheeks!  She's so super cute.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 24, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Ruus (May 25, 2013)

Yay for cute twins!!  I love new baby sheepies!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 25, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 26, 2013)

Yay!!!! That's great! Now I can't wait to see pictures of those cuties.


----------

